# A marriage of convenience



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Viewers may remember that I recently "tested" the Oak Park spacer jig and ended up with a carcass for possible future use. On a separate occasion I routed a pattern for a lid which, even though I had done this on several previous occasions, did not turn out as intended, but a few extra lines gave a new pattern.
It is no secret that I tend to be lazy, so when my granddaughter asked me to make a box for holding exotic tea bags as a present for her future mother-in-law, my mind turned to the above two projects and this is where the marriage comes in. Links to the two earlier projects are:

http://www.routerforums.com/50925-post1.html
http://www.routerforums.com/50344-post21.html

Continued next post...............


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Marriage of convenience part 2*

We continue with table routing the edge of the bottom.


Continued next post...............


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*A marriage of convenience part 3*

It's amazing how many operations are necessary to produce such a simple box.

Continued next post...........


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Marriage of convenience part 4*

Shot of the finished box in next post...........


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Marriage of convenience.......finale*

All those shots just for this!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That's a beautiful box Harry.. I'm going to try the Danish oil sometime.. I like the finish it provides..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Now that's what I call a GREAT shoot   the only thing I didn't get to see is how you put the hinges in...  the real hard part to get right... and can make the box or turn the job into junk...but this one is keeper.. 

But the box is realy neat, nice job  



=============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, yes I am always happy with five coats of Danish oil finished with 0000 wire wool lubed with wax polish. The inside only had two coats and wasn't polished.
Bj., I had intended to show the fitting of the hinges, a job that I hated for many years, but the day that I fitted them the rain was pelting down and my camera was in the house. Basically I place the hinges on the lid at a distance that looks ok and screw them in position. I then lay the lid horizontal with packing underneath and mark the position on the box. I hand saw the cut-outs and chisel out the waste. Next time I make a box I shall include fitting the hinges.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I hate that job also,, I found a new way of doing it,, have you tried it..?

Drop the box on a 1/4" or 1/8", 3/16" bit on the router table, it makes the job easy and the hinges fit just right.


=========


harrysin said:


> Thanks guys, yes I am always happy with five coats of Danish oil finished with 0000 wire wool lubed with wax polish. The inside only had two coats and wasn't polished.
> Bj., I had intended to show the fitting of the hinges, a job that I hated for many years, but the day that I fitted them the rain was pelting down and my camera was in the house. Basically I place the hinges on the lid at a distance that looks ok and screw them in position. I then lay the lid horizontal with packing underneath and mark the position on the box. I hand saw the cut-outs and chisel out the waste. Next time I make a box I shall include fitting the hinges.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice Project... Photo Shoot... :sold:

The Inlay... you didn't use a template to route the small grooves to receive the inlays? 
A square and chisel was used instead? 
Did I miss something?  

I like the way you solved the ht. problem to hold the tea...
There were only two ways to do it, aside from redoing it...
1. Add on to the box.
2. Route out from the bottom. (with those skiis, it would've been easy) 

Your decision was good!

Very nice!

Where did you keep your tea before this box was made? (just curious)

I'll bet you really like those box cutting jigs from Oak Park; like many of us do.

Sorry I missed how you installed those hinges... jig, template, skiis used?  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Nice Project... Photo Shoot... :sold:
> 
> The Inlay... you didn't use a template to route the small grooves to receive the inlays?
> A square and chisel was used instead?
> ...


Thanks for you're kind comments Joe, the lid was a previous project, see link:

http://www.routerforums.com/50344-post21.html

The hinges were hand fitted with a miniature tenon saw and chisel.
Yes, the Oak Park jig is very easy to use after a little practice and finally, as I mentioned at the beginning of the thread, the box was requested by my granddaughter, our exotic tea bags are kept in this box that I made a few years ago.
EDIT: I've just remembered that the hinge cut-outs in this box were routed but my new batch of hinges are bigger and I was too idle to make a new template for my jig.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry. That is indeed a very handsome box. I want to make a Tea box myself at some point and yours looks as good as any I have seen. Nice job on that inlay... it looks great. A lot of fine hotels and restaurants here have selections of Tea in boxes like this. I am not a tea fan ( I am a java and beer nut - they go hand in hand ) but when I stand and rub the box and check out the lid, bottom, moldings etc. I get some odd looks  A fine box Harry and a grand dad has supplied a beautiful gift and some great info for the forum!

Corey


----------



## stutsmd (Sep 3, 2007)

Very Nice! Don't let your wife see it or you'll be making another.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, I thought that I was alone in running my hand over beautifully made wooden objects!


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Thanks guys, I thought that I was alone in running my hand over beautifully made wooden objects!


I think that it's safe to say that you're among kindred spirits in that regard.

I was wondering what bit was used on the base. Care to share? A simple Roman Ogee? That's a really pretty box, well done. I wonder though: do you prefer the box joints on this new box or the miter joints on your first box?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

duckarrowtypes said:


> I think that it's safe to say that you're among kindred spirits in that regard.
> 
> I was wondering what bit was used on the base. Care to share? A simple Roman Ogee? That's a really pretty box, well done. I wonder though: do you prefer the box joints on this new box or the miter joints on your first box?


The cutter in question is simply known as a classical moulding bit and has a cutting height of 1/2" enabling it to be raised or lowered on 1/4"-3/8" material that I use to obtain a variety of effects. As for joints, I use plain mitres, mitres with splines, lock mitres and finger joints, depending on the type of box and the mood that I'm in. For jewellery boxes I always use plain mitres or lock mitres so that the joints don't show, whereas some types of boxes I think look better with joints that show. As for which joint I prefer, seeing my boxes take shape tends to cloud my judgment and as beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I suppose there are divided views out there.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Fitting hinges*

Early in this thread the question of fitting hinges was raised, and I responded accordingly.
All my early boxes were 9" x 4.5" + - 1/2" so I made a jig to rout the hinge cut-outs, unfortunately it wasn't able to take larger boxes that I progressed to and I never got around to making a new jig, but here is the old one with one of my original boxes.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Early in this thread the question of fitting hinges was raised, and I responded accordingly.
> All my early boxes were 9" x 4.5" + - 1/2" so I made a jig to rout the hinge cut-outs, unfortunately it wasn't able to take larger boxes that I progressed to and I never got around to making a new jig, but here is the old one with one of my original boxes.



Thanks for this Harry. Your jig looks great. I can see in the pole stop setting photo that you full mortise the hinge in the base and just flush mount the hinge to the top. In other words you mortise it in only the base? Thanks again for posting your jig!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

challagan said:


> Thanks for this Harry. Your jig looks great. I can see in the pole stop setting photo that you full mortise the hinge in the base and just flush mount the hinge to the top. In other words you mortise it in only the base? Thanks again for posting your jig!
> 
> Corey


You're spot on Corey, that is how I fit hinges, but who knows, one day I might surprise myself and do it the professional way. I'm sure that one day either I or someone else will come up with a jig for routing box and lid. The criteria for the old jig was a large surface area to support the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You made a neat jig there bud,,, 
Nice job 

I made one like the one below to put in hinges along time ago but I have not used it for a long time now..but they do work well, for small and big hinges... 

You may want to take a look at it ,see below 
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2290&filter=hinge jig


=================


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> You're spot on Corey, that is how I fit hinges, but who knows, one day I might surprise myself and do it the professional way. I'm sure that one day either I or someone else will come up with a jig for routing box and lid. The criteria for the old jig was a large surface area to support the router.


Hi Harry, didn't mean to imply that it's the wrong way. I have seen it done both ways. BJ, that jig looks good, shouldn't be too hard to make one!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Hi Harry, didn't mean to imply that it's the wrong way. I have seen it done both ways. BJ, that jig looks good, shouldn't be too hard to make one!"

The thought didn't enter my head Corey, only the thought that one day I WILL sink the hinges into the lid and the box. The jig that Bj. showed has put some ideas into the back of my mind for future consideration.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> "Hi Harry, didn't mean to imply that it's the wrong way. I have seen it done both ways. BJ, that jig looks good, shouldn't be too hard to make one!"
> 
> The thought didn't enter my head Corey, only the thought that one day I WILL sink the hinges into the lid and the box. The jig that Bj. showed has put some ideas into the back of my mind for future consideration.


And I as well Harry 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

It's a easy jig to make and the bit I use is the one below,but you can use the brass/steel guides with it also .


Dado Clean Out Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_dado.html

==============



harrysin said:


> "Hi Harry, didn't mean to imply that it's the wrong way. I have seen it done both ways. BJ, that jig looks good, shouldn't be too hard to make one!"
> 
> The thought didn't enter my head Corey, only the thought that one day I WILL sink the hinges into the lid and the box. The jig that Bj. showed has put some ideas into the back of my mind for future consideration.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I tend to stick to 10mm end cutters because 10's are so easy when it comes to calculating off-sets.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry and Good Night

Here's a little chart,it's not in metric but it will come in handy, for inlay work 
see the Last Picture on the post..

http://www.routerforums.com/41244-post1.html

=========


harrysin said:


> I tend to stick to 10mm end cutters because 10's are so easy when it comes to calculating off-sets.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for those links Bj., but just think, once you change to metric all those charts will make good fire starters as offsets can be calculated mentally, not even a pencil or paper required. That's something very exiting that you have to look forward to!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

You'er Welcome 
But I think I should say when pigs fly    or when we drive on the left side of the road LOL LOL 

We have a hard time driving on the right side now, I can just see it now when they say OK we are switching over to the metric system in total and we are now going to drive on the left side of the road... LOL LOL and you can count by tens ...to see how many cars will go to the junk yards..   


=================




harrysin said:


> Thanks for those links Bj., but just think, once you change to metric all those charts will make good fire starters as offsets can be calculated mentally, not even a pencil or paper required. That's something very exiting that you have to look forward to!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I know you're joking Bj. and you're sense of humour is great, but I'm sure you know that which side of the road we drive on has nothing to do with metric. I realise that the US car industry is in the doldrums so it might be a good idea if Mr. Bush proclaimed that in ten years time, all cars had to be right hand drive, the factories could then go flat out producing cars with right hand drive! I'm sure all you're car makers will reward me suitably for this great idea.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You know I'm only joking   

You'er right, driving on the wrong side as nothing to do with the metric system,but G. Bush could not do that, here's in deep [email protected]#%h now and I think many would tar and feather him and run him out on a rail if he did that. 

It would take the two houses to get that bill to pass and they can't even agree to pay the bills on time...so the metric system would be and has been a dead bill for a long time..the money has always been the bottle neck who would pay for it...


========





harrysin said:


> I know you're joking Bj. and you're sense of humour is great, but I'm sure you know that which side of the road we drive on has nothing to do with metric. I realise that the US car industry is in the doldrums so it might be a good idea if Mr. Bush proclaimed that in ten years time, all cars had to be right hand drive, the factories could then go flat out producing cars with right hand drive! I'm sure all you're car makers will reward me suitably for this great idea.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yesterday I added a couple of finishing touches to the tea box.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking gift Harry, Question: does the finish on the inside of the box bleed over and into the tea? Does the tea really taste like Danish Oil?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I really don't know Dave, I only drink "normal" tea but I'll try to persuade my wife to try a bag that has been in our box for sometime and report back to you in due course.

EDIT.........I have just placed a lemon and ginger tea bag into the new box and will leave it there for a few days before testing, but bear in mind that each tea bag is in a sealed outer bag.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That's a neat way to do that job  have you tried a cove bit on the router table,,, just pop off the lid and push the box into the bit with a stop blocks clamped to the Fence for start and stop blocks in that way you don't take a chance of nailing the box with clamps and the little dip most get with the small trim router..


==========




harrysin said:


> Yesterday I added a couple of finishing touches to the tea box.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes Bj. I have in the past done it you're suggested way,but this time it had to be fast and simple, so the immediate advantages were, only one stop, and I used a bit of Formica behind the clamp, I didn't have to remove the lid and best of all, I could SEE what I was doing. By the way, this and the chain restraint were afterthoughts, the former after seeing one of Corey's boxes on his very nice web site as shown on his posts.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Harry, I hope granddaughter gives granddad a big hug ! Nice job, I have to try the inlay thing like you did. Very cool. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dave, I removed the test tea bag from the box yesterday prior to handing it over to my granddaughter and yes, I could smell a trace of the Danish oil. I gave instructions for the box to be left open for as long as possible. I now realise that I lacquered my previous tea boxes and will do so if I make any more in the future. Thanks for raising the question Dave.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

No problem Harry. I are a tea drinker and I drink many types of tea (mainly red tea). I don't think I could drink tea that tasted like Danish oil tho. Of course if the tea bags are in foil, there should be no problem at all. Thanks for the update Harry, but why no pics??????? I thought you were the one who always wanted pictures!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that a picture of me with a grotesque look on my face would not have made good viewing Dave. By the way, the outer bag is only paper.


----------

